# Me at taekwondo



## Michael Robinson

Here is a video of me at taekwondo can you please tell me what i need to work on and what i am good at ?


----------



## JowGaWolf

Just listen and do what the instructor is telling you.


----------



## Dirty Dog

It is extremely difficult to tell much at all from that video. It appears that your group is practicing front stances.
If so, then it looks like your stance is far too narrow. It looks as if you are putting your feet in line with each other. The TKD front stance as taught by the KKW (which I seem to recall you saying is the branch you're studying) is shoulder width.
Stand with you feet spaced so the outside edge of each foot is even with the outside of your shoulder.
Now move one foot straight forward, without moving the other foot. In the video, it looks as if you're moving one foot forward, and the other sideways till the two feet are in a straight line. Don't do that.
Bend the front knee and lock the back leg.
That should be pretty close, if what you're practicing is, in fact, front stances.
This is one of our students demonstrating the front stance.

 
Old pictures, taken from my 2nd book. That woman is now a 1st Dan.


----------



## Michael Robinson

Dirty Dog said:


> It is extremely difficult to tell much at all from that video. It appears that your group is practicing front stances.
> If so, then it looks like your stance is far too narrow. It looks as if you are putting your feet in line with each other. The TKD front stance as taught by the KKW (which I seem to recall you saying is the branch you're studying) is shoulder width.
> Stand with you feet spaced so the outside edge of each foot is even with the outside of your shoulder.
> Now move one foot straight forward, without moving the other foot. In the video, it looks as if you're moving one foot forward, and the other sideways till the two feet are in a straight line. Don't do that.
> Bend the front knee and lock the back leg.
> That should be pretty close, if what you're practicing is, in fact, front stances.
> This is one of our students demonstrating the front stance.
> View attachment 20270 View attachment 20271
> Old pictures, taken from my 2nd book. That woman is now a 1st Dan.


Ok thank you .


----------



## JowGaWolf

Dirty Dog said:


> It is extremely difficult to tell much at all from that video. It appears that your group is practicing front stances.
> If so, then it looks like your stance is far too narrow. It looks as if you are putting your feet in line with each other. The TKD front stance as taught by the KKW (which I seem to recall you saying is the branch you're studying) is shoulder width.
> Stand with you feet spaced so the outside edge of each foot is even with the outside of your shoulder.
> Now move one foot straight forward, without moving the other foot. In the video, it looks as if you're moving one foot forward, and the other sideways till the two feet are in a straight line. Don't do that.
> Bend the front knee and lock the back leg.
> That should be pretty close, if what you're practicing is, in fact, front stances.
> This is one of our students demonstrating the front stance.
> View attachment 20270 View attachment 20271
> Old pictures, taken from my 2nd book. That woman is now a 1st Dan.


I'm curious if that's the same thing his instructor was saying


----------



## KangTsai

You're crossing your back leg inwards instead of putting your front foot out like everyone else. Absolute basics — you want about a shoulder-width fight stance at all times and you should avoid crossing legs statically.


----------



## Buka

Just keep training, bro. And enjoy it.


----------



## Michael Robinson

The only sports I am good at is Football and wrestling and Track and Field .


----------



## Flying Crane

Michael Robinson said:


> The only sports I am good at is Football and wrestling and Track and Field .


With practice and dedication and good instruction, you can become good at anything.  Keep at it.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm curious if that's the same thing his instructor was saying



I suspect so, from the exaggerated stances the instructor is in. I often do much the same thing when working with new students who are struggling with stances.


----------



## Tez3

Did the other students know you were videoing the class?


----------



## Michael Robinson

Tez3 said:


> Did the other students know you were videoing the class?


Yes .


----------



## Michael Robinson

Tez3 said:


> Did the other students know you were videoing the class?


Why ?


----------



## Tez3

Michael Robinson said:


> Why ?




The angle of the video looks as if the camera was hidden lol.


----------



## Michael Robinson

Tez3 said:


> The angle of the video looks as if the camera was hidden lol.


Because I have my phone on the window sill  and something the instructor be recording  people something too .


----------



## Flying Crane

Michael Robinson said:


> Why ?


More to the point, it's a good idea to inform people that they are on video, especially if that video might end up on the internet somewhere.  It's only polite, as not everyone wants to be in a video, or on the internet.


----------



## Michael Robinson

Flying Crane said:


> More to the point, it's a good idea to inform people that they are on video, especially if that video might end up on the internet somewhere.  It's only polite, as not everyone wants to be in a video, or on the internet.


But they know already and my  instructor  be recording people too and be putting  it on the internet too .


----------



## Flying Crane

Michael Robinson said:


> But they know already and my  instructor  be recording people too and be putting  it on the internet too .


Sure, and that is a good thing.  We here, on Martialtalk, didn't know that until you shared that information with us, and we are glad that you did.

Not everybody conducts themselves in a respectful way.  Some people take sneaky videos, and those videos can be abused and it's not fair to the other people who are on those videos, if they didn't know.

Since they knew you were making the video, you acted in a respectful manner.  We approve that kind of behavior.  Thank you.


----------



## Michael Robinson

Flying Crane said:


> Sure, and that is a good thing.  We here, on Martialtalk, didn't know that until you shared that information with us, and we are glad that you did.
> 
> Not everybody conducts themselves in a respectful way.  Some people take sneaky videos, and those videos can be abused and it's not fair to the other people who are on those videos, if they didn't know.
> 
> Since they knew you were making the video, you acted in a respectful manner.  We approve that kind of behavior.  Thank you.


Yea true I understand what you are saying .


----------



## JowGaWolf

Michael Robinson said:


> The only sports I am good at is Football and wrestling and Track and Field .


You weren't always good at these sports.

Universal truth. Everyone starts from zero
This means no one is born with knowledge of how to do do things.  Everyone learns starting from zero.  The things (skills, talents, natural ability, etc.) that makes us really good at something is what determines how fast we progress from zero, but everyone starts from zero of not knowing to knowing.  

With martial arts spend more time trying to get things correct and less on being good at it. In martial arts being good is a by product of doing things correctly.  If you do try to be good at something first then you'll end up having a lot of injuries because your didn't have correct alignment when doing stances or kicking.


----------



## Michael Robinson

I already got a injuries in sports already .


----------



## Tez3

Michael Robinson said:


> I already got a injuries in sports already .



Ah but you are young so will heal quickly, wait till you are old and knackered like me lol, still I won't give up martial arts until I really can't move any more.


----------



## Michael Robinson

Tez3 said:


> Ah but you are young so will heal quickly, wait till you are old and knackered like me lol, still I won't give up martial arts until I really can't move any more.


OK.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Michael Robinson said:


> I already got a injuries in sports already .


sports injuries and martial arts injuries are not the same.    With martial arts, many of the injuries are a result of the person practicing something incorrectly over long periods of time, so you may feel good for the first couple of months and then later on that year wonder why your knees are bothering.  Instead of stopping you keep trying to practice on the knee thinking that all you need is to get stronger, but you don't realize that your technique isn't correct and that is what is causing the injury.  So now for the next 5 months you'll keep doing things wrong making the injury worse.  Practicing on an injury is never good.

For example
Kicker gets hurt by kicking someone in the head. Looks like a good kick but incorrect technique is probably the reason why he got injured





Kid tears his own knee.  Once again incorrect technique used to move. A good horse stance would have prevented that knee from collapsing in.





These are people hurting themselves.  When it comes to sparring, you not only have injuries you can do to yourself but you can get injured by the person you are sparring against. Get a technique wrong in sparring and the penalty may be a kick to the face, groin, knee, or a punch to the face.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Tez3 said:


> Ah but you are young so will heal quickly, wait till you are old and knackered like me lol, still I won't give up martial arts until I really can't move any more.


 lol. He'll learn. If bad technique is causing the injury then it will never heal everyday he'll just be making the injury worst.  I have 2 students like that now and they wonder why things aren't getting better.  Maybe one day they'll decide to listen to what the instructors keep correcting them on each class.


----------



## Michael Robinson

I got a head injury in football last year but i still do football .


----------



## JowGaWolf

Michael Robinson said:


> I got a head injury in football last year but i still do football .


It's not a tough man, one up injury contest.  You get enough head injuries in football and you'll pay the price.   Practice martial arts with incorrect technique and you'll pay the price.


----------



## Michael Robinson

JowGaWolf said:


> It's not a tough man, one up injury contest.  You get enough head injuries in football and you'll pay the price.   Practice martial arts with incorrect technique and you'll pay the price.


I know alots of kids in my football team who got a brain injuries too but they still do football .


----------



## Tez3

Michael Robinson said:


> I know alots of kids in my football team who got a brain injuries too but they still do football .



Wow, I assume we are talking American football here, there has been a lot of research into head and brain injuries, is no one taking any notice? Brain injuries are extremely serious, worst scenario is death, the rest frankly aren't much better. If these players are continuing to play with brain injuries then there is something very, very wrong going on. Sport concussion | Headway


----------



## Michael Robinson

Tez3 said:


> Wow, I assume we are talking American football here, there has been a lot of research into head and brain injuries, is no one taking any notice? Brain injuries are extremely serious, worst scenario is death, the rest frankly aren't much better. If these players are continuing to play with brain injuries then there is something very, very wrong going on. Sport concussion | Headway


Sometime I don't listen but my  mom did not want me to do football last year and tomorrow  I have a highschool game it for the  state championship for football but  we won the  3-AAA Championship  this year but we have the 3 AAA trophy and we are 14-0 .


----------



## Flying Crane

How do you feel about the head injury you received, and the brain injuries your friends have received?  What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Michael Robinson

Flying Crane said:


> How do you feel about the head injury you received, and the brain injuries your friends have received?  What are your thoughts on that?


My thoughts on it not good .


----------



## Flying Crane

Michael Robinson said:


> My thoughts on it not good .


Alright, well, your mom is right, you shouldn't be playing football.  Sounds like you've already had at least one concussion.  This is bad news. Concussions add up, and can destroy your life when you are older and it is too late to do anything about it. Brain damage and dementia and depression at a young age is a horrible thing, and can lead some people to suicide.  This is what can happen if you get concussions.  In my opinion, it isn't worth it.  You may be sacrificing you later health, just to play a game.  A lot of young people think they are invincible but they are not.  

Adults can make their own decision if they want to play a game that might leave them mentally crippled.  That is their choice to make.  Kids and teen agers should not be doing that.


----------



## JowGaWolf

Tez3 said:


> Wow, I assume we are talking American football here, there has been a lot of research into head and brain injuries, is no one taking any notice? Brain injuries are extremely serious, worst scenario is death, the rest frankly aren't much better. If these players are continuing to play with brain injuries then there is something very, very wrong going on. Sport concussion | Headway


 It's youth speaking.  Some people believe that an injury is only a problem when they feel it.  If it's not hurting then it's not a big deal.  What they don't understand is that with some injuries, when we eventually feel it,  it means that we are at a point of no repair and that things will just get worse.


----------



## Michael Robinson

Do your  guys know if you got a injury at any sports it is up to the doctor to say no to you or yes to you if he or she say yes  you still can be on the sport team but you will have to see the school sport trainner everyday when you have to  game or a meet or practice my school do that and they be giving free physicals with no money ?


----------



## Flying Crane

Michael Robinson said:


> Do your  guys know if you got a injury at any sports it is up to the doctor to say no to you or yes to you if he or she say yes  you still can be on the sport team but you will have to see the school sport trainner everyday when you have to  game or a meet or practice my school do that and they be giving free physicals with no money ?


I am sure all school sports programs have a protocol in place for dealing with injuries and having a doctors opinion when a student is recovered enough to continue to participate.  However, even if a doctor tells you it is ok to continue playing, do not think that means it is ok to get concussions.  Yes, you can heal from a concussion and then go back and continue to participate.  But concussions leave a lasting injury that usually isn't obvious until years later, and if you get several concussions while you play in sports over several years, that just makes is worse.  It is possible that you could have brain damage and dementia when you are in your 30s.  The problem is, you won't know it is happening until you start to get symptoms, which may not happen for many years, and once that happens it is too late to avoid it or fix the damage that is already done.

You need to take care of yourself, and avoid getting head injuries, even if a doctor tells you it's ok to go back in and play again.


----------



## Michael Robinson

Flying Crane said:


> I am sure all school sports programs have a protocol in place for dealing with injuries and having a doctors opinion when a student is recovered enough to continue to participate.  However, even if a doctor tells you it is ok to continue playing, do not think that means it is ok to get concussions.  Yes, you can heal from a concussion and then go back and continue to participate.  But concussions leave a lasting injury that usually isn't obvious until years later, and if you get several concussions while you play in sports over several years, that just makes is worse.  It is possible that you could have brain damage and dementia when you are in your 30s.  The problem is, you won't know it is happening until you start to get symptoms, which may not happen for many years, and once that happens it is too late to avoid it or fix the damage that is already done.
> 
> You need to take care of yourself, and avoid getting head injuries, even if a doctor tells you it's ok to go back in and play again.


But it is hard to not get a injuries in football or wrestling  in wrestling they be putting you up and body slamming  you on wrestling mats and in football you can get a injuries anyway like if you and some other people in the game go head to head and for wrestling anyway too .


----------



## Flying Crane

Michael Robinson said:


> But it is hard to not get a injuries in football or wrestling  in wrestling they be putting you up and body slamming  you on wrestling mats and in football you can get a injuries anyway like if you and some other people in the game go head to head and for wrestling anyway too .


You need to make your own decisions about what you do, but make those decisions with the understanding that these risks of injury are real, and can be severe.  Just understand that.  And then, I guess you make your own decision if you will do it.  But I agree with your mom.


----------



## Michael Robinson

Flying Crane said:


> You need to make your own decisions about what you do, but make those decisions with the understanding that these risks of injury are real, and can be severe.  Just understand that.  And then, I guess you make your own decision if you will do it.  But I agree with your mom.


Ok I will thank about it what you have say and my mom say .


----------



## JP3

JowGaWolf said:


> Just listen and do what the instructor is telling you.



Sometimes easier said than done...


----------



## JowGaWolf

Michael Robinson said:


> Do your guys know if you got a injury at any sports it is up to the doctor to say no to you or yes to you if he or she say yes you still can be on the sport team but you will have to see the school sport trainner everyday when you have to game or a meet or practice my school do that and they be giving free physicals with no money ?


I don't think anyone is really telling you to stop playing football.  I think that they want you to understand the risks and not take them lightly.


----------



## JowGaWolf

JP3 said:


> Sometimes easier said than done...


Yeah tell me about it.  I repeat the phrase "keep that knee bent when in bow stance or you'll rotate that knee in it's socket, and then you'll be wondering why your knees hurt."  I even take pictures and videos to show them the bad technique that's damaging their knee, but it doesn't help.


----------



## Dirty Dog

JowGaWolf said:


> Yeah tell me about it.  I repeat the phrase "keep that knee bent when in bow stance or you'll rotate that knee in it's socket, and then you'll be wondering why your knees hurt."  I even take pictures and videos to show them the bad technique that's damaging their knee, but it doesn't help.



The knee does not have a socket...


----------



## JowGaWolf

Dirty Dog said:


> The knee does not have a socket...


 yes you are correct.  But it's the only way they can visualize what I'm trying to tell them not to do.  Explaining this picture and everything that make it up knee and what actually tears, how it tears, and why it tears is not something that grabs their attention.  Not trying to cover up ignorance.  Just adding some context on why I say socket even though it's not correct.  





I've had to a trap backfist like the arm movement at 0:21 in the video. I told them a trap backfist was like the dance I even did the part of the dance where the arm goes up.  It was the only way that they could understand what they were seeing, even though that dance has none of the mechanics of a trap backfist.  From there it was easier for them to shape that motion into a correct trap backfist than to explain it as the way I was taught.


----------



## Michael Robinson

I might stay in teakwondo for a little bit to see if I like it if I don't like it I might go the UFC gym one that do  different  programs and classes .


----------



## JowGaWolf

Michael Robinson said:


> I might stay in teakwondo for a little bit to see if I like it if I don't like it I might go the UFC gym one that do  different  programs and classes .


How do you like Taekwondo so far?


----------



## Michael Robinson

JowGaWolf said:


> How do you like Taekwondo so far?


I like it a little bit .


----------

